# Best Steak in the Pan Handle.



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

I might have seen this before but thought I'd ask again as things change around here with restaurants that come and go.


Looking for what you think is the best Steak in the area.

I like McGuire's & Ale House in Pensacola
I like Coach in Four & Lone Star in Fort Walton
I like Ruth Chris & Cigars in Destin
I like Triple J's & Black Angus in Panama City


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Of the choices listed -- I'd go with McGuire's. But then, I've always felt that the best steak in the area is on my own deck's grill...


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

mmmm...likem' all...mcguire's prime rib is good

haven't been to CnF in a while but, they were always good...

angus on scenic is good...

i like to go to elberta grocery and pick my own ribeyes and grill em' my self...medium rare...


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Come on man...I cook a mean steak at home but I'm talking about going out and having a nice steak down town with the family and friends on board.


----------



## local_hooker (Mar 17, 2009)

Hydro Therapy 2 said:


> I might have seen this before but thought I'd ask again as things change around here with restaurants that come and go.
> 
> 
> Looking for what you think is the best Steak in the area.
> ...



As someone who has worked in a steakhouse for the last 6 years I would conciser myself somewhat of a steak connoisseur. You may laugh when you read this but I believe that one of the best steaks you can get is from outback steakhouse. The outback 9oz filet cooked medium rare will melt like butter in your mouth. Their steaks are top notch and really offer the best steak for the money anywhere. I have eaten at Ruth Chris at it was good but really no better then outback and twice the price. Mcguires has a good prime rib but I would not call it spectacular as for coach and four I was not impressed at all. Oh just so you know I work at Longhorn, the have good steaks but outback puts them to shame.. If you do go the Longhorn the best choices are the filet or the outlaw ribeye. Enjoy.:thumbsup:

P.S. If you come in and order a filet well done... I have no respect for you and will laugh when you slather it in ketchup or steak sauce ..


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Mcguires has a good prime rib and Ruth Chris is way expensive for what you get for sure..I just don't like how little and thick outback steak is but they are consistant with quality.


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

McGuires for sure been to ruths chris in Miami and it was awesome!


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Im really picky and have had all of the above mentioned steaks....I used to love Outback but it seems to me like a cheaper beef than they used to get years ago.I wont eat it anymore. Mcguires and Coach N Four have been around a while and neither ever impressed me. Seems their names are more likely spit out by people that dont really know but act like they do. Actually Cock of the walk has a decent cut and Ruths Chris is a fabulous steak, but hands down the eight ounce filet med- rare with Gargonzola butter at Bonefish grill is to me a very fine steak


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

The best steak i have ever eaten was at BR Primes at the Beau Rivage in biloxi...it was pricey but i cut the whole steak with a fork


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Never been to Bone Fish but I would think I would have fish of some sort...but wouldn't rule out a Steak there.


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

I like McGuires too, but one of the most memorable steaks I can remember having was from Carraba's (in Sarasota). I think my ribeye on the grill beats em all tho.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

The late writer Lewis Grissard thought that the Waffle House had the best steak for the money.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

SHunter said:


> The late writer Lewis Grissard thought that the Waffle House had the best steak for the money.


Hahaha, geuss it would be true considerring what condition you were in when you got there.:001_huh:


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

Without driving too far or spending $200 for dinner for two I'll put my money down on McQuires steak any time. The grilled prime rib or peppercorn ribeye always hit the spot. Have I had a better steak? For sure, off my grill. And I've had a $100 steak before as well.


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

As a relatively new transplant to this area and serious 'foodie'- this is one of the best threads I've come across..I'm taking copious notes! Anything near Grayton/Santa Rosa/Seaside areas?...Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

I agree Outback is dang good, Ruth Chris very good, but the best steak I've can remember wascat Angelo's in Panama City. I haven't been to PC beach since 1994 so maybe remember it to be better than it really was.

You guys who make a great steak at home....I'd like to know how you do it. I consider myself a very good cook but my steaks are not that great. I will admit I usually don't buy top quality streaks because I can go to outback for the same price.


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

local_hooker said:


> As someone who has worked in a steakhouse for the last 6 years I would conciser myself somewhat of a steak connoisseur. You may laugh when you read this but I believe that one of the best steaks you can get is from outback steakhouse. The outback 9oz filet cooked medium rare will melt like butter in your mouth. Their steaks are top notch and really offer the best steak for the money anywhere. I have eaten at Ruth Chris at it was good but really no better then outback and twice the price. Mcguires has a good prime rib but I would not call it spectacular as for coach and four I was not impressed at all. Oh just so you know I work at Longhorn, the have good steaks but outback puts them to shame.. If you do go the Longhorn the best choices are the filet or the outlaw ribeye. Enjoy.:thumbsup:
> 
> P.S. If you come in and order a filet well done... I have no respect for you and will laugh when you slather it in ketchup or steak sauce ..


 

I agree 100% with everything you said above! I am so upset Outback closed in foley now all we have is Longhorn and they are to salty...


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Clayjunky said:


> As a relatively new transplant to this area and serious 'foodie'- this is one of the best threads I've come across..I'm taking copious notes! Anything near Grayton/Santa Rosa/Seaside areas?...Thanks :thumbup:


Try this place when you get into Destin:

*Johnny* O'Quigleys
34940 Emerald Coast Parkway
Destin, FL 32541
(850) 837-1015


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Jighead said:


> I agree Outback is dang good, Ruth Chris very good, but the best steak I've can remember wascat Angelo's in Panama City. I haven't been to PC beach since 1994 so maybe remember it to be better than it really was.
> 
> You guys who make a great steak at home....I'd like to know how you do it. I consider myself a very good cook but my steaks are not that great. I will admit I usually don't buy top quality streaks because I can go to outback for the same price.


 
PM sent.:thumbsup:


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Jighead, you should know this phrase if you are a Marine...You can't polish a turd. Buy cheap beef and it will taste like cheap beef no matter what you do to it. I used to do the same thing until I had meat from the NAS Commissary. It was unreal, and from that point on I will never buy cheap meat (like walmart, Sams, etc.) Buy great meat, cover in Cavenders Greek seasoning, put on a hot grill and only turn once. It should bleed when you cut into it. Enjoy.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

surprisingly.......... Cock of the Walk does have a pretty good steak. Had it 2 weeks ago for the first time and was surprised. I used to hit up Coach-n-Four on a regular basis and order the magnum filet. In my opinion they arent the quality of meat as years past. I had a huge bison steak at a Teds one time that was amazing! Unfortunately we dont have one around here.

As far as "home cooking" , i marinate my steaks in dales and mustard! I know mustard sounds crazy but trust me on this one. I dont eat mustard on anything but mixed with dales it has an awesome taste on steaks.


----------



## local_hooker (Mar 17, 2009)

There is nothing that I hate more than to see someone order a prime rib well done.. It just screams "I am a total moron and have no Idea what good food is".


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

jspooney said:


> Buy great meat, cover in Cavenders Greek seasoning, put on a hot grill and only turn once. It should bleed when you cut into it. Enjoy.



exactly.. :thumbup:

i love these filets on occasion: http://www.kobe-beef.com/

cut with a plastic spoon. make ruths chris and outback look like mickey d's


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Texas Roadhouse in Milton...pretty good steak for the money. Ambience is not their thing unless you don't mind peanut shells on the floor.


----------



## BWNN (Nov 17, 2009)

Mesquite Charley's used to have a good steak.....Years ago!


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

McGuires has great steaks. If you want their prime rib at its best, you need to eat there no later than 6pm. They pull 'em off the smoker @ 3:45. If you order a filet, always ask for a center cut. You can never judge a place by eating one steak there. Server could have screwed up your order, cook could have been an idiot, could've been a bad cut of meat For anyone who thinks I don't know what I'm talking about, I've been working in professional kitchens for over 20 years. Marinated steaks are great from time to time, but I'm a purist. Salt, pepper, garlic and olive oil (just enough heat to make it moo real loud).


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

I haven't tried too many steaks around here. I did go to Coach and Four before, and wasn't all that impressed.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

BWNN said:


> Mesquite Charley's used to have a good steak.....Years ago!


I was just getting ready to ask if anyone has tried MC'S lately. They were doing a good business three years ago (the last time I ate there), but there is soooo much potential for them to do better. Roadhouse in Milton is excellent, but the wait is terrible on the weekend, though they do serve hot choclate, tea, and coffeee while you wait which is awesome in my book. If I want a good steak reasonably priced with an above average atmosphere, McQuires can't be beat imho. The only problem with McQuires is that's where family always wants to go when they come to town, so I get a little burned out on McQuires in the summer. As for Outback, I tried their filet and the remainder of my wife's sirloin the last two times I was there and I personally thought it was terrible. The filets were overcooked both times and the sirloin has so much gristle in them, they weren't fit to eat. Logan's (FWB) should get an honorable mention here as I've never had a bad sirloin there and management is always checking to make sure everything is up to par.:thumbsup:


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

SaltAddict said:


> For anyone who thinks I don't know what I'm talking about, I've been working in professional kitchens for over 20 years.


You could be a dishwasher...just kidding....you are right


----------



## pm80 (Oct 7, 2007)

The best steak has to be Global Grill. They have this worcestershire sauce that is made there by the chef and it is awsome.


----------



## carman (Aug 11, 2010)

I actually like *outback's* 6 oz steak meals $10 and im full, vs $20 everywhere else

then again Im a cheap-ass


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

carman said:


> I actually like *outback's* 6 oz steak meals $10 and im full, vs $20 everywhere else
> 
> then again Im a cheap-ass


6 oz steak??? I call that an appetizer. Gimme some beef baby! LOL

AND, Jighead, I got you confused with someone else and thought you were a Marine. My bad .


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I try not to eat steak out in public. I am always disappointed. I have never ate at OUTBACKS until just this last Friday night.

The company was paying for it and I could have gotten the fillet or porterhouse but I wanted to see how good they actually were. I got the sirloin and baby lobster tails. Ordered the 8oz steak. It was the top cut and tasted like grain feed beef. Was a little tougher then I expected out of a steak place. I ordered it Med Rare and it came out Med. This may had something to do with the toughness of the steak. I will say that it was packed all to be damned and we had a 1hour wait to get a table. The place was full when we sit down and got our food so I know the kitchen was cooking thier asses off and was pleased that it only moved up 1 temp. I'm sure it was cooked MR but sit in the window for 7 minutes or so before coming to the table.

IF SOMEONE HAS SIRLOINS THAT MELT IN YOUR MOUTH (or as tender as a ribeye) THEN THEY HAVE GOOD STEAKS AND KNOW HOW TO COOK THEM. 

Prices wasn't bad though on the menu. I just wasn't impressed with all the other steaks coming out either though. (Fillets, ribeyes and porterhouses.)

Hell Econmy fillets are not half bad if you cook the whole loin. I never judge a place on a fillet because they really are hard to screw up and just taste so damn good. 

I went to Mesquite Charlies about 5 years ago and have never been back even for a beer. Tells you how good I think there steaks are. 

I just buy two 1lb USDA PRIME or CAB steaks at the buthcer shop, 10 sea scallaps from Joe Patties and a bottle of wine from Blue Angle liqiors for $50. That night 15 minutes later I have a $180-$200 meal for two sitting on a plate.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Lmao! Good one DoneDeal! I can't lie, in the off season I have been forced to wash a dish or two. But hey, the dishwasher gets to sample a little off every plate!!!:whistling:


----------



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

I am not from the area and love steak. I agree with many of the comments that it is hard to beat cooking yourself. Question: Where is there a good butcher shop around here? I have been going to Publix but they are a little overpriced and don't have porterhouses very often. As far as preparing my steak: Use a small food processor and add two cloves of fresh garlic, 2-3 tablespoons balsamic vinegar, 2-3 tablespoons of olive oil, one tablespoon of kosher salt, 1/2 tablespoon fresh ground pepper and a little bit of montreal steak seasoning. Grind it up good in the processor and put in it a ziplock bag with the steak and put in the frig. for a bit. Something about the balsamic vinegar just does it for me. Cook over really high heat and only flip once. Medium rare is about 5-8 on each side. The most important thing is let the steak "rest" 10 minutes before you eat it. Just cover with tin foil. If not, all the juices will all just come out as soon as you make the first cut. I like my steaks 1 1/2inches thick. Man, just writing this down is making my mouth water and it's only 10:20 in the morning. Any help with a good butcher would be awesome!!!


----------



## appleguy (Jan 8, 2011)

none of the above ate at all, my wife makes the steak.


----------



## marlinchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

ClemsonTiger11 said:


> I am not from the area and love steak. I agree with many of the comments that it is hard to beat cooking yourself. Question: Where is there a good butcher shop around here? I have been going to Publix but they are a little overpriced and don't have porterhouses very often. As far as preparing my steak: Use a small food processor and add two cloves of fresh garlic, 2-3 tablespoons balsamic vinegar, 2-3 tablespoons of olive oil, one tablespoon of kosher salt, 1/2 tablespoon fresh ground pepper and a little bit of montreal steak seasoning. Grind it up good in the processor and put in it a ziplock bag with the steak and put in the frig. for a bit. Something about the balsamic vinegar just does it for me. Cook over really high heat and only flip once. Medium rare is about 5-8 on each side. The most important thing is let the steak "rest" 10 minutes before you eat it. Just cover with tin foil. If not, all the juices will all just come out as soon as you make the first cut. I like my steaks 1 1/2inches thick. Man, just writing this down is making my mouth water and it's only 10:20 in the morning. Any help with a good butcher would be awesome!!!


It may be a stretch of a drive but the Elberta Grocery store in Elberta, AL has some of the best meat around. Think someone else mentioned them earlier.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Kona Hawaii. Meat was from the Parker Ranch. As far as local go to Apple Market and cook your own.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

For good steaks in the store depends on where you are at. 

East side of Pcola the two would be 4 winds and apple market. 

West side. The butcher shoppe on Fairfield. This is where I get mine from. REAL USDA PRIME. They also have bison but is frozen. I'm sure it is good, I just don't buy frozen or previously frozen meat. He will buy KOBE if you talk to him. He use to carry it but enough folks didn't buy it (PRICE). The kobe NY Strip I had there was the best STRIP I have eaten. Even better then the CAB that I sold. You have to pay for good quality meat.

Across the bay in Lillian and such I hear Elberta Grocery has good meat but have never tried it. I may stop by and pick on up and test it for myself. Heading over to Badazzchef tonight to see the game.

Not to offend but if you EVER have to marinate a steak then it must not be high quality. Understand that may be the way you like it but a Grain feed high quality piece of meat will need NOTHING but its own juices. 
The way I see it if you do anything to a steak beside maybe add a little salt and pepper, which I don't but I do use Southern flavor with is salt and pepper, you can't talk about folks that use ketchup or like there steaks well done. HEY, IT'S THE WAY THEY LIKE IT!!!!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Hook said:


> Kona Hawaii. Meat was from the Parker Ranch. As far as local go to Apple Market and cook your own.


I tried to order some of that when I had my meat shop. They wouldn't give me wholesale price so the price I would have had to charge was to much. Never got to try one but heard the meat is excellent. Plus they would have had to freeze it to make sure it made the trip. As stated I try to stay away from previously frozen meat.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I think for Fort Walton I would go to Staff's for steak and they definately have the best seafood in town. For some reason I think CoachNfour has gone down hill since when I was little as far as good steak is concerned. For a chain I think longhorns has a good fillet, but I guess it's hard to mess up a filet.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

high tide is pretty close too when it comes to seafood


----------



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

Deeplines: Thanks for the info. about meat markets. I live in Navarre so I think Apple Market would be my best bet. Checked their website and looks like they have some good stuff. Also, I totally agree about marinading, but when get less than quality meats you gotta do what you gotta do sometimes. If someone comes to my house I WILL NOT serve them anything but medium rare, I'll make them cook it themselves if they want something more done. I'll have to remember the other place you mentioned next time I am over in west Pensacola doing something.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Clemson I have heard about a place over there. Not for sure if it is a Rest. or if they have a meat shop. Think it is Agean Sea or something like that. 

There use to be a place above the marina over there also that sold steaks, on the second floor. Its the marina just as you come across the 3 mile bridge on the right if you were coming from P'cola. 

Good luck on finding them. I'm sure someone will know where the two are and can give you more info. PM Flipstick about the marina one. I went fishing with him when I found that one. He doesn't post nothing anymore but he may check the site every now and then.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Agean Breeze in Gulf Breeze at Harbor Town. Best resturant in area. :notworthy:


----------



## treedog (Nov 14, 2007)

*best steak*

north alabama to the coast is longhorn consistent. Angelos in PC


----------



## BWNN (Nov 17, 2009)

bigrick said:


> I think for Fort Walton I would go to Staff's for steak and they definately have the best seafood in town. For some reason I think CoachNfour has gone down hill since when I was little as far as good steak is concerned. For a chain I think longhorns has a good fillet, but I guess it's hard to mess up a filet.


X2...agree with first two for sure!


----------



## MARLIN DOG (Oct 13, 2008)

Pandoras


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

For the cost of a few, maybe several meals, at some of these fine restaurants you could buy a Big Green Egg and consistently have GREAT steaks anytime you want one. And, if you don't want a steak you can grill the best chicken, ribs, fish, etc ... that you have ever had. BEST grill I have ever cooked on. Ate some fantastic hamburgers cooked on it tonight. 

Just my $0.02.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I almost forgot until I saw it here. Agean Breeze really does have an amazing steak.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm glad we have so many at home chef's but I was wonddering where you could get a good steak out on the town with the family. I'm not opposed to bringing the family over and tring some of your steaks at your house so just let me know when would be good and don't forget to set a table for four..thanks fella's.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Elways Steakhouse New York City,NY

Grilled New York Strip

4-22 ounce bone in prime beef ribeyes
1/4 cup clarified butter, divided
2 teaspoons Kosher salt
2 teaspoons freshly ground black pepper 

Garnish: chopped Parsly
.
Brush gate of grill with Olive Oil. 

Reheat grill to high.

Allow steaks to sit at room temperature for at least one hour before 
grilling. Brush them with clarified butter, sprinkle evenly with salt and 
pepper. 

Preheat outdoor grill to the highest temperature possible. 

Place ribeyes on grill over high heat for 3 to 4 minutes per side or until 
desired degree of doneness.

Remove from grill, and allow the steaks to set for 5 minutes. 

Brush each ribeye with 1/2 tablespoon clairfied butter. 

Garnish with Parsley, if desired 

If you do not have a grill preheat your broiler. Coat the steaks with half 
the butter and liberally season with sea salt and freshly ground black 
pepper. 

Grill steaks to desired temperature tuning them every 4-5 minutes. Keep your 
lid closed on your grill at all times to maintain the hottest temperature 
possible. 

Once Steaks are done let them rest for 5 minutes before serving. Right 
before serving drizzle the rest of the butter equally over all of the steaks 
and enjoy.


----------



## Portofino (Dec 8, 2010)

Dang, y'all are making me want steak tonight! I guess I will go to Apple market tomorrow and get some for the grill.


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

Ate at outback last night . I got the felet and did cut it with my fork never picked up the knife except to cut and butter the bread


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

La Hacienda on Davis has a good ribeye called Carne asada. It was only about $8-9 with trimmings. Came out on a sizzling platter.


----------



## TrixiBme (May 2, 2009)

pm80 said:


> The best steak has to be Global Grill. They have this worcestershire sauce that is made there by the chef and it is awsome.


 
Agree,,, everything I have had there was top shelf,,, no doubt! A little high$$$ but great date night with spouce,,,,, something very different, menu wise but money well spent.
:thumbup:


----------



## TrixiBme (May 2, 2009)

marlinchaser said:


> It may be a stretch of a drive but the Elberta Grocery store in Elberta, AL has some of the best meat around. Think som eone else mentioned them earlier.


A+1 When you go in ask them to cut fresh ones for you the size you want,, can't beat it.


----------



## Seachaser 186 (Apr 9, 2009)

I agree with the comments about Agean Breeze in Gulf Breeze - great everytime I've eaten there. 

If anyone is around Destin / SanDestin area, the Copper Grill served up one of the finest bone-in ribeyes I've ever had. I've eaten at Bern's Steakhouse in Tampa which is considered one of the best in the country, but Copper Grill rivaled them.


----------

